# Classical Expertise Required!



## mikrokosmonaut (Oct 12, 2008)

Hi there

I'm a graphic designer and I'm making a book that has to go from silence, to extreme volume, and back to silence again.

I wondered if anybody could suggest any pieces of classical music, particularly any well-known peices that fit that description? I'm looking for a piece that is exciting and rousing in the middle and peaceful at either end?

Even if it doesn't return to silence again at the end it might still be useful.

Any suggestions?

Thanks. Mike.


----------



## Lang (Sep 30, 2008)

One possibility is Messiaen's organ work: Apparition de l'Eglise Eternelle, which lasts about ten minutes. Not well known, though.


----------



## Lang (Sep 30, 2008)

Oh yes, another one - again not well known I'm afraid, is the last movement of Charles Ives' fourth symphony.


----------



## mikrokosmonaut (Oct 12, 2008)

Thanks for the quick reply!


----------



## Yagan Kiely (Feb 6, 2008)

Tristan und Isolde overture


----------



## Zombo (Oct 5, 2008)

Xenakis - Metastasis?

Webern - Passacaglia


----------



## mikrokosmonaut (Oct 12, 2008)

thanks for the suggestions, all very useful!


----------



## msegers (Oct 17, 2008)

Hmm... 
Re "Apparition de l'Eglise Eternelle" - it is perhaps better known now that it is the subject of a film (website). Xenakis's "Metastasis"? Bravo! 
In fact, I would second all of these selections, and I have to say that I enjoy this thread because it makes me look at (listen to?) all these selections in a way I never have before - to see (hear) something they all have in common.
Great question, mikrokosmonaut (does that suggest that you are a Bartók fan?), and thanks to all the respondants.


----------



## Kuhlau (Oct 1, 2008)

First movement of Gorecki's (well-known) Third Symphony. It's 26 minutes in length, but goes from virtual silence up to a very rousing soprano part in the middle then back down into nothingness.

FK


----------



## Guest (Nov 5, 2008)

All of Bruckner's Symphony's do this repeatedly, in all movements


----------



## Kuhlau (Oct 1, 2008)

Be fair, Andante - that's not _strictly_ true. The scherzo from Symphony No. 7, for example, positively gallops along almost from end to end. Well, in the best versions it does. 

FK


----------



## BuddhaBandit (Dec 31, 2007)

If you want a short piece, try "Nimrod" from Elgar's Enigma Variations. The Bruckner recommendation is also good.


----------



## Kuhlau (Oct 1, 2008)

The suggestion of 'Nimrod' is perhaps the most perfect of all so far. Good work. 

FK


----------



## Guest (Nov 6, 2008)

Kuhlau said:


> Be fair, Andante - that's not _strictly_ true. The scherzo from Symphony No. 7, for example, positively gallops along almost from end to end. Well, in the best versions it does.
> 
> FK


I was referring to the OP,[up-down-up-down etc] and my version certainly does, it has to, its Bruckner but I agree it does get a fair move on


----------

